# Lightroom Mobile (iPad and iPhone) recently not syncing with LR Classic on my iMac



## lemker.wyo (Dec 17, 2020)

Is there some reason my LR mobile has stopped synching with LR classic? This is a recent experience for me. I am seeking q=advice as to what I can do to fix the issue. Thank you.  lemker.wyo


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2020)

Syncing between Classic and Mobile is a two-stage process. First the images have to be synced up from one of the apps to the user's Cloud account, and from there they would then sync down to the other app. So when syncing isn't working end to end, you need to establish which part of the chain isn't working. To do that, in any browser log in to lightroom.adobe.com using your Adobe ID credentials.....that gives you a view directly into your cloud account, so you can see if the images being uploaded from Mobile are now in the cloud. If they are, we'd need to focus on Classic to establish why they aren't syncing down. But if they're not yet in the cloud, the focus switches to you mobile device to establish why they are not uploading.

Let us know what you find out so that we can figure out the next steps.


----------



## lemker.wyo (Dec 18, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> Syncing between Classic and Mobile is a two-stage process. First the images have to be synced up from one of the apps to the user's Cloud account, and from there they would then sync down to the other app. So when syncing isn't working end to end, you need to establish which part of the chain isn't working. To do that, in any browser log in to lightroom.adobe.com using your Adobe ID credentials.....that gives you a view directly into your cloud account, so you can see if the images being uploaded from Mobile are now in the cloud. If they are, we'd need to focus on Classic to establish why they aren't syncing down. But if they're not yet in the cloud, the focus switches to you mobile device to establish why they are not uploading.
> 
> Let us know what you find out so that we can figure out the next steps.


Jim, I appreciate your help.  I checked the adobe cloud account and the images are, in fact, there.  With that info, what d I need to do to learn why they have not synced with Classic. It has always been automatic in the past. Thanks, Rick Lemke


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 19, 2020)

The first thing to do in Classic is check that syncing is enabled, not paused. To check, click on the cloud icon at the top right-hand corner of the Library module.

Assuming syncing is active, what else does it say, i.e. does the cloud icon have a green circle with a checkmark inside (indicates all syncing is up to date), or does it report that it's syncing xxx images? If so, check the Classic Preferences>Lightroom Sync tab to see the current status of syncing assets. If there is no movement, post a screenshot of that Lightroom Sync tab.

What are the respective image counts for All Photos in Web and Mobile, compared with the All Synced Photographs total in the Library>Catalog Panel?


----------



## lemker.wyo (Dec 21, 2020)

That was very helpful.   All syncing is now in progress.  I recently moved from a Macbook pro to an iMac, I will use both but the primary machine will now be he I-Mac.  

The first message I received was to open my Macbook pro.  There the syncing was paused.

Syncing is now in progress.  What I am unclear about though is on the i-Mac I show 17,211 in all photos and 16,554 all synced photos.  on the iMacbook  is 17,246 with 512 syncing.

What I am I missing? I have deleted some photos using the i-Mac. Is this the difference?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 21, 2020)

Are you trying to sync from Classic on two different systems? If so, that's probably not a great idea as there can only ever be one active Classic catalog syncing with the cloud. To use two or more, you'd have to keep disabling/enabling sync (which is inconvenient, though nowadays not as drastic as it would have been initially, as switching sync from one catalog to another would wipe out the cloud contents). These days, you can do it, but because of the rule that says "whatever's in the cloud must also be downloaded into Classic" you're heading for a really confusing time as originals synced from Catalog A get uploaded to the cloud as smart previews, so Catalog B would end up with smart previews of missing originals. Much better to decide which is going to be the synced catalog and stick with it. If you wnat to have access to the images on the other Mac, consider running Lightroom desktop instead of Classic on that second system. You'll still have access to the cloud contents, and most of what you would do there (but don't add keywords, location data, or faces to the Lightroom app as they will not sync down to the Classic catalog).

In terms of the numbers mismatch, it's probably pointless trying to compare sync totals between two Classic catalogs. Best to first wait until all active syncing is complete and everything is showing "Synced" on the designated syncing catalog, then compare that Classic catalog's All Synced Photographs total  with the LrWeb total (or Lightroom desktop or LrMobile), and only if there's mismatch should investigation be needed. One thing to be aware of though, is that videos do not sync well between Classic and the cloud....the current situation is that videos added into the cloud system WILL download into Classic as expected, but because of the syncing issues they are marked as "unsynced" in Classic, and NOT included in the All Synced Photographs total. So any video in the system will inevitable mean a totals mismatch. Another thing to know is that although the videos are marked as unsynced, they actually internally ARE still marked as synced, the consequence of that being that if you remove/delete such a video from Classic it will also be deleted from the cloud.


----------



## lemker.wyo (Dec 21, 2020)

Jim, Great advice.  I obviously failed to think about the laptop/i-Mac conflict when I made the change to upgrade.

If I simply continue with the iMac and stop using the laptop, will Lightroom know, or do I need to disable Lightroom on the laptop ?  I see no problem using the one computer, which is why I upgraded to the i-Mac.  You have been very helpful and I appreciate the feedback. Rick


----------

